
The Fed's Cure Risks Being Worse Than the Disease - ScottFree
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-27/federal-reserve-s-financial-cure-risks-being-worse-than-disease
======
jimmySixDOF
There is a Sankey diagram of where all the money is going from DataIsBeautiful
on Reddit .... >

[plug]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708372)

------
ScottFree
tl;dr, from TFA: "This scheme essentially merges the Fed and Treasury into one
organization. So, meet your new Fed chairman, Donald J. Trump."

cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rAFHXl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rAFHXlfGO0UJ:https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-27/federal-
reserve-s-financial-cure-risks-being-worse-than-
disease+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

